# Old Oak Common Loco Depot-The end is nigh !!



## fluffy5518 (Mar 28, 2009)

The former GWRly locomotive and carriage servicing depot at Old Oak Common-situated at Acton in West London-will finally close its doors on April 17th,as part of land redevelopment for the new Crossrail service.The depot has been heavilly rationalised since its closure to steam in 1964 but still occupies a large site.Most of the buildings that remain are of Great Western build and date back to 1906 but are all scheduled for demolition.





This view shows the inside of the most modern remaining building-The diesel loco refuelling and servicing shed built around the late 1950's.The locos inside are two ex BR Class 56s( that returned from contract work in France a few years back and are now awaitng their fate) and the depot pilot-shunting-loco.




At the rear of the shed is a class 37 loco from the early 1960s which is also now withdrawn.




The next building-The former Blue Pullman shed-is now the Carriage shed and is currently engaged on making redundant rolling stock fit to travel to either a scrapyard or a further storage location.
















Offices and messrooms are now empty.








This slightly smaller building(connected to the former Pullman shed)was the lift shop where vehicle lifting was carried out using the two 20ton overhead gantry cranes.








The final building was the locomotive heavy repair facility-still known to this day as 'The Factory'. A last minute attempt to get this listed unfortunately came to nothing.




Locomotive lifting Jacks.




Former boiler room at the back of the Factory still containing three large boilers which until recently used to heat the site.
OLD OAK COMMON 81A/OC 1906-2009 FAREWELL.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry for posting same pic twice !!!
Forgive me !!


----------



## Neosea (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a cool explore, would love to look round there. Nice one!


----------



## nutnut (Mar 28, 2009)

Very interesting indeed inside there, would love to have a look around whilst it is still occupied! Was this an arranged visit/work perk? Such a shame that time has to move on sometimes-those old carriages are the type i used to travel around on in my youth in the 80's by the look of them 

Good report and excelent pics there


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 28, 2009)

Brilliant pics  Thanks for giving us a peep inside to see all the rolling stock  In between now and when they eventually redevelop the area the pipers will turn it into a desolate place


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi all;
This was a kinda unofficial official visit if you knowarrimean !!
And to be honest i dont think that mister filthy pikey scum will get a look in on this one as there is already demolition plant on site and as far as i know as soon as the buildings are vacated destruction will begin.The plan is for the whole site to be levelled and then building the new shed(s) for cross rail trains will begin.
Ps i dont think any faceless leech made any money out of this deal as the land was and will remain in the ownership of the church !!


----------



## the_delta_force (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent, I'm not a spotter by any means but love old these old diesel locos and carriages. I work for a train company who also have their depot ot OOC. Shame this one is going. Great photos.


----------



## peanuts (Mar 29, 2009)

rip old oak common 

used to love visiting this place when i was number snatching in the 80,s could always get access from the canal bank for a poke around are the turntables still there ?

good to see a 50 still there and the blue 37 thats masked up is very interesting shame to see it go but its " progress " i suppose 

many a summers day spent sat on the footbridge further towards london watching the trains go bye will have to dig through my photo collection may have some of this place in the early 80,s


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2009)

Glad you posted these before it's gone. Such a shame it's all about to go. 
Excellent site and pics, fluffy.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 29, 2009)

Excellent photos Fluff, but so sad to see it go


----------



## smileysal (Mar 30, 2009)

oooooooooooooooh, I'm loving that engine shed, and seeing all the engines in there. Takes me back to my childhood this does, all the hours I used to spend at the Shirebrook depot whilst dad was either in the canteen or the offices sorting something out. Wish I could get down to London and see this. Used to like going in the pits underneath and seeing all the underside of the engines. 

Will be a shame to see a lovely building such as this demolished and a new one put up in it's place. 

Excellent pics mate, I love anything to do with railways. 

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice place for a good rummage about.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## jonney (Mar 31, 2009)

Great report, would love to have a look around there


----------



## the_delta_force (Oct 24, 2009)

The depot has now been fenced off from the running lines. I am going to have a look around and will report back any fidings.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very cool place and pics!


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 24, 2009)

oooh i do love a 37


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 24, 2009)

I do agree Mr Sam BUT a class 31 now what can i say !!!!




MY LORDZ !!!!


----------



## FISHER (Oct 28, 2009)

Great pics, Well done


----------



## derelict (Nov 10, 2009)

is this place still alive?


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 10, 2009)

fluffy5518 said:


> I do agree Mr Sam BUT a class 31 now what can i say !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is sad, but neither of them top a 55....


----------



## NorwegianBlue (Nov 10, 2009)

godzilla73 said:


> I know this is sad, but neither of them top a 55....



Seconded. I grew up with 55s hauling express trains in sight of my bedroom window, and then the replaced them with the HST. Sad day.


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 11, 2009)

My favourites were the Class 40s


----------

